# My first attempt at building my Prepper stockpile



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

After reading and lurking for a few months I saved up some cash and went to good ol Samsclub then Lowes then Walmart here is what I have so far. Let me know if I paid too much for something or should I return something/exchange. I'm hoping to let this stock pile last over 20 years without touching it. Thanks!

*SAMSCLUB:*
100lbs parboiled rice (4 x 25lb bags - $9.74 ea) = $38.96
50lbs pinto beans dry = $26.58
40lbs black beans dry (4 x 10lb bags - $8.98 ea) = $35.92
24lbs iodized salt (6 x 4Lbs cartons - $1.29 ea) = $7.74
50lbs popcorn kernels = $23.98
20lbs Potato flakes (4 x 5lb bags - $6.98) = $27.92
25lbs Domino Granulated Sugar (25 lb.) = $11.79
20lbs Quaker quick oats (2 x 10lb bags) 
20lbs Quaker Old Fashioned Oats (2 x 10lb bags) 
Tone's Beef Bouillon - 32 oz. ( 2 x Pcs - $8.43 ) = $16.86
Tone's Chicken Bouillon - 32 oz. ( 2 x Pcs - $8.43 ) = $16.86
Tone's Granulated Garlic (26 oz.) = $6.98
Tone's® Minced Onion - 15 oz. shaker = $5.98
Tone's Black Pepper, Restaurant (18 oz.) = $8.88
Member's Mark Adults 50+ Multivitamin (400 ct.) = $11.48
Member's Mark 600 mg Calcium + D3 Dietary Supplement (600 ct.) = $7.88
Member's Mark Women 50+ Multivitamin Dietary Supplement (400 ct.) = $12.48
Member's Mark 1000mg Vitamin C Dietary Supplement (500 ct.) = $13.96
Member's Mark 99 mg Potassium Dietary Supplement (500 ct.) = $5.98
Member's Mark 200 mg Ibuprofen (600 ct., 2 ct.) = $10.28
Member's Mark 2 mg Anti-diarrheal (400 ct.) = $5.48
Member's Mark 25 mg Diphenhydramine Allergy (600 ct.) = $4.68
Member's Mark Ultra-Strength Antacid, Assorted Berry (265 ct., 2 pk.) = $8.86
Member's Mark 500 mg Extra Strength Acetaminophen (600 ct., 2 pk.) = $10.28
2 x Member's Mark Hydrogen Peroxide (32 fl. oz, 2 pk. $1.76) = $3.52
Member's Mark 91% Isopropyl Alcohol (32 fl. oz., 2 pk.) = $3.58
Be Smart Get Prepared First Aid Kit (326 pc.) = $19.98
CLIF Bar Energy Bar, Variety Pack (2.4 oz., 24 ct.) = $19.02
Member's Mark Hand Sanitizer, 67.6 fl. oz. = $6.98
Daily Chef Peppermint Starlight Mints Hard Candy (636 ct.) = $7.98 ( will these spoil? )
Member's Mark Bath Tissue Ultra Premium, 2 ply (220 sheets, 45 Rolls) = $17.86
Bakers & Chefs Vinegar - 2 / 1 gal. jugs = $3.98

*LOWES:*
10 x 5lb Food Grade Buckets = $4.58 ea = $45.80
10 x Food Grade Bucket Lids = $2.10 ea = $21.80

*AMAZON:*
50 x Gallon Mylar Bags 10"x14" w/ O2 packs = $17.99

*WALMART:*
Cotton Balls: (2 x $3.68 ea) = $7.36
Equate 100% Pure Petroleum Jelly Skin Protectant, 13 oz (2 x $1.97 ea) = $3.94
Minute Instant White Rice, 72 oz = (2 x $6.00 ea) = $12.00
20 Toothbrushes ( 2pk = $0.97ea x 10) = $9.70
Equate Triple Antibiotic First Aid Ointment Twinpack, 2 oz = $3.98
Great Value Bleach, 121 fl oz ( 2 x $2.94ea ) = $5.88
I had a few lighters and flint steel etc for lighting things.
I have 16 x 3.5Gal WaterBricks Stacked up 4 foot high for drinking water.

I still have to get a flat iron to seal the mylar bags. I also have a FoodSaver and was going to try to pull the air out of using the small strip from the foodsaver bags.

*Future purchase considerations:*
Augason Farms Emergency Food Hard White Wheat, 26 lb - $16.25 x 2 ( or more? )
What would be a good grinder to grind down the Wheat?
2 x 55 Gallon Drums for Potable Water
Sun Oven?
And some other wat of cooking things ( Emberlit Stove? )

Anything else I need to take into consideration?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

I forgot to add its just Myself and My wife.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

The bleach will go bad before the starlight candies. Looks like you have a very good start. Next you should add some protein, such as peanut butter, canned fish and or meat.


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Auntie said:


> The bleach will go bad before the starlight candies. Looks like you have a very good start. Next you should add some protein, such as peanut butter, canned fish and or meat.


Should I go for powdered peanut butter? Also how long will the canned meat and fish last for? We eat those pouches of tuna fish wasnt sure how long they would last for Long term storage.

Thanks!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Don't know what state your in......If you have a GFS store Nearby they have gallon jugs of hash brown potatoes and scalloped potatoes rinsed in sodium sulfite before being dried for like 6$ a gallon . Would last forever in mason jars just vacuum packed and much better than potato flakes! They are Delicious!

https://www.gfs.com/en

It's a restaurant supply store but anyone can shop there!


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

SGT E said:


> Don't know what state your in......If you have a GFS store Nearby they have gallon jugs of hash brown potatoes and scalloped potatoes rinsed in sodium sulfite before being dried for like 6$ a gallon . Would last forever in mason jars just vacuum packed and much better than potato flakes! They are Delicious!
> 
> https://www.gfs.com/en
> 
> It's a restaurant supply store but anyone can shop there!


I am in Florida and I have seen that GFS store but never went in!!! looks like Im heading there next week! Anything else to look for at GFS?

thanks!


----------



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

Looks like a good start. Just be sure that you get as much moisture out as you can as you are storing. That's the killer, especially for you in Florida. Once you are done purchasing, you can look into doing some type of canning for food essentials.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

.nice start. Try some spam or Vienna sausage for protein


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

just remember only buy things you eat right now. that way you can cycle through it, eating the oldest first. don't wan to prep food that you may not like. I use coupons and deals to buy a little extra every week so it's not a punch to the check book.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

that rice you purchased - should be just regular rice in those 25lb bulk bags - if it's actually parboiled - that's a no - you leave grain unprocessed in it's natural state for longevity ....

in regard to storing away some of that booty - read up on the method of long term food storage - the simple unadulterated method - looks like you're taking a left turn toward failure .... forget the dumbazz FoodSaver usage - the 02 absorbers do the job - you have 15 minutes "open air" exposure on the absorbers - screwing around with BS crap is just asking for trouble ....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't post and brag about my stock pile. You will learn over time not to paint a big target on your back. The less people that know what you have and are doing the better. IMHO.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I wouldn't post and brag about my stock pile. You will learn over time not to paint a big target on your back. The less people that know what you have and are doing the better. IMHO.


Yeah I know.......now the world knows bobsnowww has beans.

Now all anyone has to do is look up Bobsnowww in the phone book and go get his bucket of beans.

Good point chipper......it's crazy to talk about what you have on a forum.

Lmao !


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

looks to me you forgot one thing " protection " who , what is going to protect your stock pile ? now that you are a open target ,you need protection , good luck keep prepping ,be safe .


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

bobsnowww said:


> *Future purchase considerations:*
> Augason Farms Emergency Food Hard White Wheat, 26 lb - $16.25 x 2 ( or more? )
> What would be a good grinder to grind down the Wheat?
> 2 x 55 Gallon Drums for Potable Water
> ...


consider the lds store

https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...15839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1__195792

Hard White Wheat

A case of six #10 cans of hard white wheat. A case contains 33 lbs. of product. Food items cannot be shipped to addresses outside the United States.

WARNING: Concerning exposure to bisphenol A in canned foods. See "Details" tab below for more information.

$32.50 USD


----------



## Slippy's-Attorney (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I wouldn't post and brag about my stock pile. You will learn over time not to paint a big target on your back. The less people that know what you have and are doing the better. IMHO.


Tell everybody, tell people to prep, lets get more people on board!!! Stop being worried about people showing up at your house.. it will be hard to turn away family and if strangers show up they will be armed.

dont be bragging to the local tax collectors or fema folks


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> that rice you purchased - should be just regular rice in those 25lb bulk bags - if it's actually parboiled - that's a no - you leave grain unprocessed in it's natural state for longevity ....
> 
> in regard to storing away some of that booty - read up on the method of long term food storage - the simple unadulterated method - looks like you're taking a left turn toward failure .... forget the dumbazz FoodSaver usage - the 02 absorbers do the job - you have 15 minutes "open air" exposure on the absorbers - screwing around with BS crap is just asking for trouble ....


Ahh ok I was wondering if the food saver really is needed but from what I have read so far and what you say looks like I dont need to worry about that. Thanks for the info! I will also have to plan on what I am going to prep in the 50 mylar bags and close them up quick with the absorbers since they all came in one pack


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Targetshooter said:


> looks to me you forgot one thing " protection " who , what is going to protect your stock pile ? now that you are a open target ,you need protection , good luck keep prepping ,be safe .


I never post my "protection" stock pile, no worries I have that MORE than covered


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Chipper said:


> I wouldn't post and brag about my stock pile. You will learn over time not to paint a big target on your back. The less people that know what you have and are doing the better. IMHO.


Hmm I thought the point of this forum was to talk about prepping and showing a list of what I have so far seeing what I need to add and take out is helpful to me. But I appreciate and understand where you are coming from Chipper. Plus I dont mind sharing if someone is in need anyway.


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> Yeah I know.......now the world knows bobsnowww has beans.
> 
> Now all anyone has to do is look up Bobsnowww in the phone book and go get his bucket of beans.
> 
> ...


Its ok... by the time SHTF Im sure google maps will already have x-rays of everyones content inside their home and underground stock piles. skynet is real


----------



## bobsnowww (Jun 10, 2016)

Slippy's-Attorney said:


> consider the lds store
> 
> https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...15839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1__195792
> 
> ...


Its funny a LONG LONG time ago this girl I was into back in high school was a Mormon. She used to tell me they can everything etc and I thought man they are crazy..... now in hind sight I was the crazy one. I have a new found respect for that way of thinking. I checked my local LDS store they are only open one day a week by appoitment only so once I get a few more bucks I will have to swing by and check them out.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

bobsnowww said:


> Its ok... by the time SHTF Im sure google maps will already have x-rays of everyones content inside their home and underground stock piles. skynet is real


Chipper a good guy, I was poking fun at him. He meant well.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> that rice you purchased - should be just regular rice in those 25lb bulk bags - if it's actually parboiled - that's a no - you leave grain unprocessed in it's natural state for longevity ....
> 
> in regard to storing away some of that booty - read up on the method of long term food storage - the simple unadulterated method - looks like you're taking a left turn toward failure .... forget the dumbazz FoodSaver usage - the 02 absorbers do the job - you have 15 minutes "open air" exposure on the absorbers - screwing around with BS crap is just asking for trouble ....


I have to disagree that the foodsaver is "dumbazz" It has its uses and comes in very handy in my opinion. The mason jar attachment is used a lot in our home, as well as the bags. As you pointed ou the 02 packs do have their limitations.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I have to disagree that the foodsaver is "dumbazz" It has its uses and comes in very handy in my opinion. The mason jar attachment is used a lot in our home, as well as the bags. As you pointed ou the 02 packs do have their limitations.


I have potatoes that are 17 years old that still re-hydrate and taste the same as the dried potatoes we bought last week Same goes for Rice and natural oatmeal. Pinto beans and Red beans and most other dried beans save fantastically in a ball jar that's vacuum packed with a food saver...For dried stuff and natural grains it works...Don't knock it till you try it. It also works well with a hand held brake bleeder pump from Harbor freight with the Food saver jar adapters....You can even save and seal stuff during grid down if need be.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SGT E said:


> I have potatoes that are 17 years old that still re-hydrate and taste the same as the dried potatoes we bought last week Same goes for Rice and natural oatmeal. Pinto beans and Red beans and most other dried beans save fantastically in a ball jar that's vacuum packed with a food saver...For dried stuff and natural grains it works...Don't knock it till you try it. It also works well with a hand held brake bleeder pump from Harbor freight with the Food saver jar adapters....You can even save and seal stuff during grid down if need be.


A new Harbor Freight just opened in a neighboring town. I will look into the brake bleeder pump, thanks for the info SGT.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Auntie said:


> A new Harbor Freight just opened in a neighboring town. I will look into the brake bleeder pump, thanks for the info SGT.


Mityvac Vacuum Pump - Save on Mityvac Pumps at Harbor Freight!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I would stock some spices to flavor all the beans and rice. Also, you look a little light on personal care items. Assuming you have plenty of T.P, add some laundry soap, face soap, and baby wipes. Lots of paper plates and paper towels, and plastic bags.


----------



## craftsman300 (Jun 8, 2016)

I agree with SGT E I vacuum seal everything possible thanks for the tip on the hand pump there SGTE.I would add milk chocolate baking chips to your list i save them in pint jars and seal them.they are also a great barter item


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd suggest a couple three or four hundred more pounds of popcorn. Good stuff.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Survival Cave Food is a great resource for canned meats. Five different types of meat in two different, very-densely packed cans with long shelf life. These might be the best route for you to add protein to your inventory.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I read and listrn to a jumpsuit meeting, but wanted to add, flavorings... Koolaid or whatever, the little six packs for a dollar. And bullion cubes, spices, and hot sauce.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And jumpsuit was bullshit. Auto correct


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

And, remember, these are all opinions. Not an expert I am.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i bought some pouches of spam treats,a while back.in which i don't recommend when it come to their taste/flavor and toughness..but yet,they could prove to be good to have,as a go to quick snack when your on the go.like hiking,back packing,bugging out,to what ever.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Got Guns? For Protection? Ammo?


----------

